# Dual head help needed



## estrabd (Nov 9, 2009)

First, let me profusely appologize for it coming to this. I have tried in vain to compose an xorg.conf that provides me with the dual monitor experience, which I seek. At this point, I am just trying permutations of things, and it's getting frustrating.

I get a fine image, but it's the same on both monitors. I'd like one to extend the other.

Info:

xorg-7.4_2
driver: xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.5_2 X.Org
card specs:
"ATI Technologies Inc"
"RV530 [Radeon X1600]"
"PCI:1:0:0", "PCI:1:0:1" (SVGA, DVI, respectively)


Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated, including a kindly "your card can't do this" nudge; 

TIA,
Brett :stud

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
        Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
	Screen      0  "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1" 
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
        Option "DualHead" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  410   310	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "IBM"
	ModelName    "IBM L200P"
	HorizSync    31.0 - 80.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 85.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  410   310	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "IBM"
	ModelName    "IBM L200P"
	HorizSync    31.0 - 80.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 85.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0:0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV530 [Radeon X1600]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
        Screen 0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0:1"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV530 [Radeon X1600]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"
        Screen 1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0:0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card0:1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Nov 9, 2009)

First, I recommend 'radeon' over 'radeonhd'.  Second, remove the second Monitor, Device, and Screen sections, and the entry for that screen section in the ServerLayout section.  Then restart X, bring up a console and run 'xrandr'.  You should see two output devices, probably DVI-0 and VGA-0.  Then try to place one of them to the right of the other with 'xrandr --output VGA-0 --right-of DVI-0' (assuming, of course, that VGA-0 is on the right).  Let us know how you make out.

Adam


----------



## estrabd (Nov 9, 2009)

*[solved]*

Thanks!

I had to play around with the xrandr parameters, but I matched it up with the resolution in xorg.conf; I also added the line to my ~/.xinitrc, and it works like a charm.

Here's the new xorg.conf;


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
        Option "DualHead" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
        Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "type1"
	#Load  "dri"
	#Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  410   310	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "IBM"
	ModelName    "IBM L200P"
	HorizSync    31.0 - 80.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 85.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0:0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV530 [Radeon X1600]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
        Screen 0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0:0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
          Depth 24
          Viewport 0 0
          Modes "1600x1200"
          Virtual 3200 1200
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Group	0
	Mode	0666
EndSection
```


----------

